# How do I view pictures with this?



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I have this piece that I've been told has pictures on it. Does it plug into the computer tower somewhere? Does it get plugged into a digital camera somewhere?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, plug it into a USB port


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, pop it open and plug it into the USB port that will be found on the front or back (or sometimes both) of your tower.
then open 'My Computer' and it creates a drive letter of it's own, (usually named 'Removable Disk'.)
The pictures may be copied/printed/etc. from there.

DM


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. I'll give it a try right now.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. It worked! Never would have figured it out on my own, though. I was thinking that the piece would fit into my camera somehow.


----------

